# Audioquest interconnects any good?



## strangelove

Anyone know anything about Audioquest interconnects, specifically the Black Mamba II? AudioAdvisor has them on sale for $99/1m (regularly $225/1m). Seems like a good deal. Right now I'm using Acoustic Research cables and am looking for an upgrade.


----------



## vcoheda

i used the jaguar xlrs for a while. was pretty happy with them. buy used though.


----------



## Fairbanks

Import and Domestic Vinyl, SACD, DVD Audio, Audiophile Hardware - musicdirect - (800) 449-8333 has half price sale on the Audioquest cat series of IC's.


----------



## strangelove

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fairbanks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Import and Domestic Vinyl, SACD, DVD Audio, Audiophile Hardware - musicdirect - (800) 449-8333 has half price sale on the Audioquest cat series of IC's._

 


 Thanks for the info, but the audioadvisor one's seem to be a better deal.
 Plus I know audioadvisor has a no hassels return policy.

 Can anyone recommend any better of an interconnect for the same price or less?


----------



## thejoneser

The Audioquest cables with the 48V DBS are very impressive. The best I've heard in my system. But that alone doesn't mean they'll work well in your system or anyone elses. I tried many high-end cables before finding a synergy between components and it just happened that the Audioquest SKY IC sounded the best.

 As vcoheda above mentioned, buy used from Audiogon if you can. Especially if you're unsure. Then, if they don't work out, you can probably sell them and get your money back.

 I think the bottom line is, if they sound good to you, then they ARE good, regardless of what anyone else says.

 Good luck!

 Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Morph201

I agree, most of the UPPER level AQ cables are pretty good, Columbia and up... If going for the Columbia buy used and then upgrade the DBS pack to 72v!! 

 Another thing you can try is the cablecompany.com, they allow you to audition as many cables as you want at home for a 2 week period, but you have to leave a 5-10% non-refundable deposit, which you can apply towards the purchase of cables, both new and used.


----------



## dura

I tried lots of older AQ, both LS and IC, all of them solid core copper. I do not like the LS-cables because they squash dynamics but only went to ~$25 pm, perhaps the more expensive ones are better.
 I still use the Coral for my tuner, it tames unruly treble.
 Basically all AQ-cables I tried smoothen and slightly roll off treble, make the bass more loose instead of tight, giving a warmer sound at the expense of dynamics.
 Important is that solid core copper tends to age rather quick (a few years); appearantly this seems to be caused by microscopic tears in the metal, so don't move them around to much (but don't get overneurotic, and the cables themselves are well made).
 I moved on to Kimber for my whole system, since I prefer the more open more extend SQ of these (8TC for LS, Silver streak for IC). Interesting how both brands for me represent the cablecompanies that have the most distict sound signature.


----------



## ddoingwell

I bought some AQ Copperheads from a fellow on eBay, user name normy1019 who custom makes and burns them in. He does Kimbers too. My system is modest but they made a HUGE difference for not much $$$. Better is really subjective though this fellow I'm mentioning here seems very knowledgeable; he's certainly willing to share info. Have a look; can't hurt. eBay Seller: normy1019: A V Accessories Cables, Consumer Electronics items on eBay.com


----------



## strangelove

Thanks for the info. However someone is selling a pair of the Black Mambas over in the For Sale Forum, so I'm going to try going with those.


----------



## tom hankins

I have used the Columbia, Panther, Cheetah, Niagara, and now all Skys in my speaker system. With various levels of DBS ranging from 12V to 72V. I also use the 72V Mont Blanc speaker cables. I have enjoyed all of them in different systems with the constants being smoothness, detail, and bigger picture of music than most other cables I have tried. The Silver AQ cables (cheetah, Niagara, Sky) out perform the copper cables by quite a bit. Used Cheetahs are a great buy.


----------

